# Is fertility hereditary?



## J04NN4

As the title says really. I know that fertility issues can be hereditary but what about _good _fertility? 

Any insights would be much appreciated. My mum was super fertile (my dad once told me that he only had to look at her to get her pregnant :haha:) so I'm hoping I'm lucky too!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't personally think fertility or lack thereof is necessarily hereditary. My cousin has been TTC unsuccessfully for almost 5 years now yet no one else in the family has had fertility problems to the extent that she has. 

I guess really no one can know for sure if they're going to conceive right away or have problems until they actually start trying but I just find it helpful to just think positive about it. I think lifestyle choices and being unaware are more likely candidates. My cousin had multiple UTI's, some of which she didn't get treated right away. She got HPV from unprotected sex. And she's had problems with abnormal periods.


----------



## brenn09

I'm really hoping that's the case, as many of the women in my family (both sides!) are fertile-myrtles! Several sets of twins, too!! However, we've already been told I may have issues ovulating (0 ovulations in 4 months off birth control so we're back on to "jumpstart" my ovaries...), soooooo it's not necessarily true in my case. 

I hope it is for you, you should just assume you're the most fertile person in the world and act like it's true! :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

I don't think so! I am the only (documented) female in my family to have PCOS.


----------



## Pearls18

I don't know but it seems to be the case with us, my mum fell by accident with me and then first cycle with my brother, she has 3 siblings and between them they have had 12 kids all of which happened very quickly, I fell by accident so really hoping I fall quickly next time....! OH is one of 4 so his parents didn't have any issues either (they're pretty close together). So go by that and my previous pregnancy we have a good track record....also, my mum had quick, 'simple' labours of which I did with my LO so hoping that remains the trend too!! My mum jokes women in our family were born to have children. But I don't want to jinx myself just yet!


----------



## BabiesOneDay

I didn't even know fertility issues could be hereditary. I'm not sure if my mom tried for me or my sister or if we just happened. However, I've been pregnant six times and each time required little to no effort. My sister got pregnant with her son within a month of going off of birth control in 2005, but she's been trying for over two years now to get pregnant again. She just found out she is, but has already had two miscarriages prior to this so- not getting hopes up yet. Thus, I'd say I don't think good or bad fertility is passed along genetically, otherwise siblings would be more inclined to have the same problems, don't ya think?


----------



## thestarsfall

I think your own specific fertility could be heredity but then fertility is a combination of you and your partner so one person could be less than normal fertile and the other more than normal fertile and so they even out but if that was your parents and no problems seemed to appear but you got just the less than fertile side of the equation you might have problems. 

And then yeah, things you've done in your past or in your environment would also affect it. Like anything...its nature and nurture. And genes aren't usually that obvious that you can say "mom and dad were this, thus I'll be this"


----------



## TwilightAgain

I hope so! My Mums side of the family pop them out like theres no tomorrow :haha: they've all got between 4-6 kids each!


----------



## Quackquack99

I know my mum was extremely fertile. She had 5 kids in 10 years lol. But I have got a unicornuate uterus and possibly one functioning ovary yet I managed to fall pregnant completely protected. But then there's my sister who took 2 years to fall pregnant. I don't think its hereditary.


----------



## mommyB

I have no idea but my mom was super fertile (she used to say my dad would drop his pants and she would be pregnant...not something I really wanted to hear :haha:). Actually before they had even decided they wanted a third child she was already pregnant. I myself got pregnant our first time trying and conceived DS. Here's hoping I get lucky again the second time around.


----------



## tinkalink

I hope it is! Both my mum and my elder sister fell pregnant easily and had really positive experiences of pregnancy and birth. Fingers crossed for me TTC in just over a week :D


----------



## vikster

I really hope not, it look my parents 7 years to have me! They had no problems conceiving my brother though so maybe they were just unlucky xx


----------

